# Expired soy sauce



## amy25

Is soy sauce still ok to use about four months after the experation date?


----------



## auntdot

Has not killled us yet.


----------



## YT2095

yeah, it`ll be fine, the dates are a Guide, the only thing that WILL happen given Enough time is that the taste and aroma will alter, and so it`ll not be the same product as they want to sell it as.


----------



## Aurora

There is so much salt in soy sauce that nothing will grow in it. The flavors may fade after the expiration date but you need not worry about getting sick from illness causing microbes.


----------



## lulu

in my house 4 months is nothing, you don't want to know how old some of my lesser used storecupboard stuff is.


----------



## Bilby

I'm with Lulu - I look at the year it expired - not the month!!

If anything looks/tastes/smells obvioiusly different to the way it started out life, then I dump it. Likewise if it starts to make "noise" or spontaneously starts moving, I tend to assume it may have "passed"!!LOL


----------



## Rom

Would probably use 4months as an excuse on Soy Sauce if I was trying really really hard to empty my fridge and didn't want to throw anything out LOL--- salt sauce lol


----------



## Rom

Oh and *WELCOME* to DC 
I just noticed u had one post


----------



## Cajun Cook

I think you could probably use soy sauce as an antibacterial in survival situations.....would hurt like **** though. Does Bactine ever go bad?

Jim


----------



## pacanis

I didn't even know there _was_ an expiration date on soy sauce 

I don't use it often, maybe a few times a year, but I'll betcha my bottle is at least 10 years old 
I don't know if it makes a difference that I only use it as an ingredient when cooking food, not as a condiment on top of already cooked food.

One item I have thrown out though is tobasco sauce, when it changes colors from reddish to brownish.

OK, I just looked. Apparently I got my bottle of soy sauce before they started putting expiration dates on them. I'll bet it's more than likely 20 years old.... or older


----------



## Bilby

Hey no expiration date - can't go off then!!LOL

Tabasco is a shocker when it has gone off.  watery pepper. Yeuch!!

I opened a packet of corn chips this evening. Only bought them a little while ago and they stunk of glue! They were already expired apparantly when I got them.  Even bigger yeuch!!


----------

